# Sin Audio despues de instalar Gentoo (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Saludos, me disculpan se que este es un problema bastante clásico, pero llevo 2 días intentando solucionarlo, he seguido la guía de ALSA de la Wiki de Gentoo y no he podido tener sonido en este computador portátil (es una Mini-laptop Magallanes de las que regala el gobierno en venezuela conocida como canaimita letras rojas), últimamente he compilado los driver de la tarjeta de audio como modulo ya que por hay muchos le ha funcionado pero nada sigue sin sonido, todo lo que reproduzco con Moc, mpg123 o vlc, reproduce pero no se escucha nada, a pesar de estar todo el volumen en alsamixer, tengo una instalación mínima solo sistema base mas algunas aplicaciones básicas, el servidor X xorg corriendo fluxbox como gestor de ventanas, nada de entornos de escritorios como gnome y kde. 

aquí dejo algo de información:

# lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

 # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

# lsmod | grep -i hda

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     49152  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek    73728  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_intel          32768  1

snd_hda_codec         114688  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_core           61440  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                94208  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

snd                    69632  9 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

# rc-update -v show | grep alsa

            alsasound | boot               

# /etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status: started

# ls /proc/asound/card0/codec#*

/proc/asound/card0/codec#0  /proc/asound/card0/codec#3

# head -n1 /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

Codec: Realtek ALC269VB

# head -n1 /proc/asound/card0/codec#3

Codec: Intel PantherPoint HDMI

----------

## sag

1- Revisa que no tengas lo canales silenciados: suele pasar

2- Al ejecutar 

```
# aplay -l 
```

 ¿Que te sale?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué devulven estos comandos:

```
amixer info

amixer scontents
```

?

----------

## omarelrockero1

Pues si como dices sag, eran los canales enmudecidos, pero aunque parezca extraño en alxamixer aparecía  el canal Master en "00" pero al ejecutar:  "amixer sset Master unmute" pude oír el sonido que estaba reproduciendo.

Gracias a todos y disculpen mi descuido.   :Confused: 

----------

